# CBBT SUN NOV 16th(pics 56k beware)



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

left out of cobb's marina..4:30pm-10pm...headed to small boat channel....tide was slow again tonight....tried trolling stretches nothing taking,tried casting to pilons with rattletraps..nothing.. birds were lazy and floating in water...no fish busting....yet we were marking alot of fish on the bottom..we switched to 6"storm shads...and dropped them to about 2ft off bottom and started driftin..bam..fish on!....caught 10 striper total drifting storms,one 24" two 23",one 20" and two 19" ,dave lost a big fish right at boat he looked atleast 30"..most boats around us werent catching anything..they were trolling or casting....we headed back to the marina..proud of our lil limit..got to dock..a nice boat with 5 ppl on it...skunked on keepers....

by this time our egos were starting to swell lol our lil 16.5ft boat kicked butt.....until this other boat comes in and starts unloading 2 large white icechest with huge fins hanging out  ...well they had been out 48hrs...went to oregon inlet caught 2 yellowfin then came back to the 4th island and slayed the 40+" striper on storms...by this time our ego was deflated,especially after looking in thier icechests lol

i start filleting...then 2 guys dock and come to cleaning station pulling a cart ...they had 4 striper..2 biggest was about 39" and 40"....caught at the highrise bridge casting 1/4 oz bucktails...

great night...even though we didnt catch those big ones..atleast i got to see them... first time seeing some big striper like that.cant wait till i get one.

our catch











two 23"ers










the guy with a 39"er











the mac daddy 40+"er


----------



## baddogg3521 (Aug 26, 2003)

a little bigger then the night before. at this rate u will be catching the 40 inchers in what about another week. lol 

dan lee


fish til it hurts


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

lol i sure hope so...they here dude...its just a matter of getting out to them lol...maybe in a couple of weeks they'll come closer to this side of bay.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*pretty work........*

Nice going on the catch; one thing, you guys should SMILE! Fishin' is fun! You fellas look a little tense. Either way, Thanx for the report. Fish On

Zigh
><((((*>


----------

